# Swimming upside down?



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

What makes a fish swim upside down, and whats the cure?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Need more details.
What kinda fish, more detailed info than what the fish is acting like.
Water parameters, etc...


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

If it's an upsidedown catfish then it's supposed to swim upside down.

Some of my cories will swim upside down for a little bit to inspect the bottom of leaves for food.

Yes, need more detail.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

This has happened to one of my fish before, its usually caused by a problem with the swim bladder (Swim Bladder Disease). There aren't many suggestions I can give you besides changing water, but people have said feeding the fish peas helps to cure it.

Good luck.


----------

